# seti text client for macosx server



## Ganzo (Nov 7, 2000)

What version of the seti client should I download for a text-only data processing on mac os x beta?
A lot of version are available on seti's site for UNIXES but no one for Mac OS X server (although they announce it on the site)

Thanks in advance,
El GanzoLoco


----------



## The DJ (Nov 7, 2000)

Download a rhapsody version, it should work just fine


----------



## Ganzo (Nov 8, 2000)

Well it's what I did but it doesn't seem to work... Opens it as a text file...


----------



## The DJ (Nov 8, 2000)

You should run it from the commandline.

http://www.macaddict.com/fun/seti/osx.html

Check out this article, it explains it all.


----------

